# Looking for cutting board books-plans



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I want to make a few end grain cutting boards. I would love to got some ideas on books or plans on building these. I found episode 7 on woodwhisperer. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think there is any such thing as cutting board plans or books. If there are, I've never seen them…Most of the folks on here just make them to suit themselves….You make them any diminsions you want, and any style you want….it's up to you. From plain to really fancy….you decide…..I've made a bunch of cutting boards, and just went off the top of my head….If you find any plans or books (?), let me know…..


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

There is a computer program that lets you design an end grain board and then it flips every other strip to show what it will look. It is called CB Designer v1.3 freeware. I found it a few years ago. I hope it is still available.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

There are several of us here that have spent way too much time making boards 

I have done several with how-to blogs:
http://lumberjocks.com/SPalm/projects

But the king of boards at LJs is Degoose:
http://lumberjocks.com/degoose/projects

And many many more…..
Steve


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

What woods would you folks recommend are used for end grain style boards? I know walnut, maple, and purple heart seem to be popular. What others are recommended?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ken,

Along with the woods you've mentioned, you can also use Cherry…..Don't use anything that has open pores, like oak, etc. Some reference Maple as "hard or "soft", but , maple is maple..doesn't matter. I've made c.b. using all of these woods, and so far, so good…..just use a good water-proof glue like Titebond III.


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2008/10/14/20-free-cutting-board-plans-the-4-that-blew-my-mind/


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

That link to the toolcrib is no good…..just shows a white page…..tried 3-4 times to pull it up, and every time it is a white blank page….....

Might work for someone, but not me…...more trouble in paradise….


----------



## dewoodwork (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Ken, I wrote a complete tutorial / project plan on the end grain boards I made a few years back. Check it out here.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I would just do a search here on LumberJocks and then if you find one you like, contact the person who made it if you have any questions. Most people here are friendly and willing to share info and help others. Has worked for me many times so far.


----------

